# Short how to.I'm lazy tonight.rust buster!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

How to make your own naval jelly to dissolve rust.

1/4 cup of petroleum jelly like Vaseline.
1/8th cup of mineral oil.

Melt the petroleum jelly in a double boiler to a liquid state and add the mineral oil.stir for one minute and place in a bowl of ice water,continue to stir until it gets milky again. let sit at room temperature.

This stuff is great for removing "pea rust" spots from guns and loosening screws you can't afford to twist off.to remove surface rust, smear on, wait over night and buff off with 000 steel wool.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Good stuff! :2thumb:

But, when I first read the phrase "naval jelly" I pictured an anatomical naval and grossed myself out! 

I think I've been awake too long today...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good thing you didn't picture what the "purple people" do.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

Where is the acid portion in this recipe?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

There ain't.the mineral oil does it.


----------



## Bing7777 (May 25, 2012)

Magus said:


> There ain't.the mineral oil does it.


I tried this and it works surprisingly well on some surface rust on one of my guns. Thanks


----------



## Bing7777 (May 25, 2012)

I tried this and it work well on some surface rust on one of my guns, thanks!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't post what don't work. 

Let it sit for a few days and buff it.the bluing will stay on better.


----------



## Imagus (May 23, 2013)

See next post.


----------



## Imagus (May 23, 2013)

Mag--For parts that are inaccessible for buffing, do you think that there are other ways to remove the rusty gel? What are they?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used a cut down wire "toothbrush" a very small scraper made of a hacksw blade, and a dental pick.
when all else fails, there is always a tiny bit of sandpaper glued to a dowel rod.


----------

